# .htaccess  - File optimieren



## lusthansa (20. November 2009)

Hallo Leute...

ich bin Inhaber von http://www.msb-lernstudio.com

Ich habe dort einen versteckten (nicht per website - Link erreichbaren) Ordner mit dem Deep Link http://www.msb-lernstudio.com/downloads dieser ist PW - geschützt (Prinzip: simple .htaccess)

Die dort präsentierte primitive Explorer - Struktur der Files in den geschützten Ordnern und Unterunterunter...ordnern ;-) ist mit den Headern:

Name | Last modified | Size | description überschrieben

Ich habe inzwischen durch meinen Host all inkl.com herausgefunden, wie ich zu den dort runterladbaren Gitarren - Übungsnoten von mir Beschreibungen hinzufügen kann. Nämlich via:

IndexOptions FancyIndexing	
Options +Indexes
AddDescription "E Konzert Western" div._Bands/4_Non_Blondes/4_Non_Blondes_-_Whats_Up.gp5

(da steht dann halt rechts neben den 4 Non Blondes - Übungsnoten, dass das Lied für E Konzert- und WesterngitarrenschülerInnen von meinem Gitarrenunterrichtsunternehmen zum Üben interessant ist aber NICHT für JazzgitarrenschülerInnen, weil Jazz nicht in der Liste "E Konzert Western" auftaucht)

Die Leute sollen die Lieder vor dem Üben mit Schulnoten von 1 (will ich unbedingt können) bis 5 (soll nicht geübt werden) bewerten. Das läuft schleppend, weil die Leute zu faul sind, ihre Mailprogs zu starten und mal 2 Zeilen einzutippen. Viele wünschen sich im ".htaccess - Bereich" eine Möglichkeit, direkt Bewertungen abzuschicken.

Ich dachte an einen einfachen Link im Sinne von <a href="mailto:musikunterricht at msb-lernstudio.com">hier</a> klicken um zu bewerten und schon ist deren Mailtool gestartet ...

geht aber nicht, da die .htaccess in den Anführungszeichen des Beschreibungstextes keine Hyperlinks akzeptiert. Frage:

Wie kann ich es schaffen, dass die Leute eine einfache "Schulnotenbotschaft" für Lied XYZ mit IRGENDEINER billigen Methode an mich loswerden können?

Danke + Gruß

Lusthansa


----------

